# i915 graphics not working[Solved]

## GENmn

I am on this laptop:hp pavilion dv6 2170us

When I compile i915 as a moudule and try to load it I get this error:

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'i915': Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

The dmesg:

http://pastebin.com/u8JtG02d

When I compile it into the kernel it does nothing, my resolution is still limited to 1027x768. I followed the gentoo wiki guide on intel graphics to compile it into the kernel.

I am on gentoo 64 bit kernel v4.0.5Last edited by GENmn on Sun May 22, 2016 9:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## VoidMage

...did you - by any chance - edit your kernel config file manually ?

Otherwise, pastebin that file.

----------

## YukiteruAmano

Pastebin the output for lspci -vvv and kernel-config.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

GENmn,

Welcome to Gentoo.

Something that i915 depends on is missing from your kernel.  Thats quite difficult to do as the kernel configuration system normally hides things unless all the depenencies are selected first.

Hence VoidMages question about using an editor on the config file.

There is another way.  The build of the modules you have does not match the build of the kernel.

That's quite easy to do. Omit mounting /boot for the kernel install and you will run the old kernel binary with the new modules.

```
uname -v
```

will show the build time of the running kernel.

----------

## Ant P.

 *GENmn wrote:*   

> I am on gentoo 64 bit kernel v4.0.5

 

Have you tried installing a kernel from 2015 or newer?

----------

## GENmn

lspci -vvv: http://pastebin.com/UT5g9mkk

kernel config file: http://pastebin.com/HpwjCnz9

When I ran uname -v: #1 SMP Wed Jul 22 18:56:29 EDT 2015

I think I am running an old bianary kernel with a different config how to I fix this?

----------

## GENmn

UPDATE: I selected a different kernel through grub, how do I make grub select the new kernel by default?

----------

## GENmn

UPDATE: Fixed it by deleting the kernel made with genkernel and running grub-update.

----------

